# Pregnant after 2 losses but now spotting :(



## Suze

Hi, 

I lost my baby boy in August at 17 weeks to triploidy, then lost another angel at 11 weeks over Christmas....both I started spotting around 5-6 weeks. (I also had 2 previos losses before my DD was born)

I'm now pregnant again, pregnancy number 6 and have been on constant knicker watch, just started relaxing and .........now I started spotting last night :cry: It was after a bm and then I had nothing all day so was starting to relax again however had some more pinky stuff after the bath :cry:

I had a scan on Thursday and baby was fine measuring spot on which was a huge relief as my last one was 2 weeks behind at this point....

....just can't believe I'm in this predicament again. And of course no-one can see you until Monday :dohh:

This might be a daft question if I am mc'ing but could I start progesterone or aspririn now and would it make any difference? I am on 5mg folic acid and have been advised to take aspirin 12+ weeks


----------



## sparklebunny

I'm really sorry i have no idea but wanted send a hug for you :hugs: Thinking of you and Good Luck hope it all works out for you X


----------



## mumatmadhouse

so sorry to hear you are going through this stress. I had some spotting after a bm at arund 6-7wks and all was fine after a scan to put my mind at rest. Also as you have seen baby on scan your chances of mc drop quite a lot i believe so thats a positive to hold on to. PAL is so scary, its hopefully just an irritated cervix after bm, have read that its quite common. Sending hugs your way


----------



## o2luvjesus

Do you know why you lost the second baby. I have had 7 miscarriages and have antiphospholipid antibody syndrome. Basically, my blood is too thick, clots form to the placenta, the baby doesn't get enough nutrients and dies. All my losses were first trimester but this can cause second trimester loss and still birth as well. Baby asprain thins the blood. I don't know why they want you to wait until 12 weeks. I also take Lovenox. An injection given in the stomach everyday to thin the blood. And progesterone supplements. I spotted and bled with my son and daughter and I am spotting now. Try to stay calm.


----------



## Suze

Thanks for your support mumatamadhouse

O2 the annoying thing is my consultant asked for cytogenetic testing to be done on the last baby but theatre cocked up when i had my erpc and it was never sent so we never got any results :grr: 
If it's not too late I might just start taking some baby aspirin, is it 75mg taken daily? Dunno if it could be indicative but I do bruise very easily too. Were you taking meds when you were pg with your son and daughter? How far along are you now, and is the spotting similar to your son and daughter? Hope all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## o2luvjesus

I am 6 weeks and so far the spotting is much less then with Meghan and Mark. I bled like a period with both og them. Apparently I had a subchronic hemmorage that caused the bleeding. I did take meds with them, and am taking meds now. Baby Aspirin is 81 mg. Take 1 a day. I've heard success stories using this alone. Could they still do a blood test to check your antibody levels?


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending you lots of :hugs: hun, i hope everything works out ok for you


----------



## Suze

Thanks for the advice 02, I'll start taking some. I think my consultants theory was that aspirin can prevent clots in the placenta and as this doesn't come into play until 12 weeks that's when I should start :shrug:

Thanks samantha, I just can't believe I'm in this predicament again, historically any spotting has meant bad news for me :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Suze just wanted to give you a hug sweetie n i cant see any harm in starting the asprin myself :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Thanks poppy, I got some aspirin today and am going to try it, hopefully it's not too late. I'm also over-analysing my pregnancy symptoms. They used to kick in about 11 but it seems a bit later now and today was 3, so u was panicking a bit! No spotting today just yet, the last 2 nights has been after s hot bath so am not going to bother with the bath in case its connected :shrug: Probably clutching at straws but I have to hang on to any hope


----------



## poppy666

Suze dont have a hot bath anyways sweetie, i was told not to so better being safe xxx


----------



## Suze

I'm not going to, it's weird its part of my evening ritual and it feels weird not to but I would obviously give ANYTHING for this pregnancy to work out


----------



## JPARR01

So sorry to hear you going through this. I am thinking about you and best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Thank you. My OH has just asked if I'm going to contact the midwife and get a scan tomorrow.....I really don't want to, it really frightens me


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun :hugs:! i over did things today and i've been having pains all afternoon, it really is scary. I can imagine that having a scan is scary incase it is bad news but unless you get one you will just be worrying about what is happening at least then you will know for definite. Hopefully everything is ok and you are just having a pregnancy where you sometimes bleed :hugs:


----------



## pip101

Hi, sorry that this is happening, probably a good idea to contact your mw, scary I know but at least a scan can put your mind to rest because I'm sure theres a perfect healthy little bub in there! GL I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

How are you doing today honey?


----------



## xSamanthax

Did you manage to get a scan today hun? thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Suze

I got a scan booked in for tomorrow, love their urgency given I've had 5 losses :dohh: I'm absolutely petrified about going for it and am panicking just thinking about it. I didn't sleep last night, I just know this is probably not going to work out and am worrying once again about all the repercussions


----------



## xSamanthax

It sure does suck that they won't give you a scan today :( I really hope everything turns out ok for you tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Sorry you couldnt get a scan for today hun, its not on really. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that it all turns out ok for you. Try and stay positive hun xx


----------



## Suze

Well shock horror ladies.....all was well at the scan today :wohoo:

I was an utter nervous wreck going in and had totally prepared myself for the worst, so was gobsmacked when I was told she/he was fine and was even jumping for us :happydance:

No sign of any bleed site seen either so I don't know what all that was about :shrug: 

So for the time being I feel a bit more reassured...next scan next Tuesday


----------



## poppy666

Awww Suze amazing news sweetie :happydance: its horrible going into that scan room isnt it preparing yourself for the worst.... now you can relax a little :hugs:


----------



## SerenityNow

I'm so glad your scan went well. 

I was going to let you know that I spotted at 8.5 weeks because of low progesterone, started taking progesterone around 9 weeks few-- once my blood work came back. Even though every story I read online suggested that it was too late to be starting progesterone and that having levels like mine at that point in pregnancy meant it was doomed, I'm 27 weeks now and everything is fine. 

Since your not spotting anymore and your scan was good, I don't think my story applies to you, but I still thought I'd share. :flower:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Oh honey I am so very pleased for you. Hope you can relax a little now xx


----------



## Suze

Thanks everyone. 

That's interesting about the progesterone, did your doc willingly do bloods for you due to your spotting at the time? I'm guessing you're not in the uk, as I find you're generally dismissed here if you're spotting!


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh hun i am so pleased everything is ok!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------

